# Defragment of C drive



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

I am a novist w/the computer. For several years I was able to defrag my computer by going to the scheduled task(My Computer)and setting the times that I wanted it to run. However,the last 6 months my computer won't run the the task. It will show the popup page w/the file folder and long blank area but it just freezes there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Do you have a bunch of stuff running on startup?


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi,
On my taskbar I have the following:Quick Time--Date Manager--Anti Virus--Task Scheduler--Volumn--Color--Ulead Calendar Checker. Do I need all of those on my taskbar? Also, I meant to say in my original question that it is my ScanDisk that I can't run
also (Remember--I'm a novist)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's do this, let's see what you have running, sounds like you have a bunch of crap that is not needed, plus there's probably more that you are not aware of.

Start button, run, then type msinfo32 and hit ok.....go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste your response.

Scandisk is probably telling you that it started 10 times, maybe? It's often a good idea to run scandisk in safe mode anyway.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Go to http://tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download HiJackThis. Use Winzip to unzip it, then install and run it. To run, click the Scan button. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy and paste the results in your next post. _IF you happen to be using a proxy server, please mention it in your post._ Most of what it finds is harmless, so do not do anything yet. Someone will be glad to help you sort out any of the baddies that may be in there.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

WAC, are you having troubles getting the HiJack This Log to work??


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

IRIS AntiVirus Active Monitor	Startup Group	C:\ANTVIRUS\wimmun32.exe
Photo Express Calendar Checker SE	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 2 SE\CalCheck.exe"
GStartup	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe" /startup
PrecisionTime	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe"
Date Manager	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe"
Taskbar Display Controls	Registry (Per-User Run)	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
PNPCHK	Registry (Machine Run)	PNPCHK.EXE
InstantAccess	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
DSS	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\BBSTORE\DSS\DSSAGENT.EXE
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
CMESys	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
QuickTime Task	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Photo Express Calendar Checker SE Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 2 SE\CalCheck.exe"
GStartup Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe" /startup
PrecisionTime Startup Group "C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe"
Date Manager Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe"
InstantAccess Registry (Machine Run) C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
QuickTime Task Registry (Machine Run) "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime

For starters, get rid of those starting every time Windows loads.

Start button, run, then type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab and uncheck them, save changes, then reboot.

DSS Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\BBSTORE\DSS\DSSAGENT.EXE

That one is spyware, is there an add/remove option for that one?

More info:

http://www.cexx.org/dssagent.htm


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Have you downloaded the HiJack This program?
To run, click the Scan button. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy and paste the results in your next post.


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi,


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

To AcaCandy
Now I'm nervous. Do I actually get rid of all of the items Isent to you with the cut & paste I did/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

All you are doing is 'turning them off' from starting each and every time Windows loads. You aren't 'getting rid of them.'

If you miss something terribly, you can go back and recheck it and Windows will be happy to load it again. Mostly, they just consume resources 

AND TO BE CLEAR! Not all of them, just the ones I've pointed out.


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Done--unchecked what you told me to do. Also, I checked the Add/Remove section & that DDs Registry(machine Run) is not located there. How do I delete that one?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dunno, I just did a google search for the link....did you read thru that? 

Lol, wait, what about the removal utility at the bottom of that link 

http://support.broderbund.com//brodcastpatch.asp


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll deal w/the removal tomorrow. Do I run my scandisc & defragment at this time or is there something else I need to do first?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do what you wish, but do it via safemode


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry-I didn't know that you replied to my last message(it was pg. 2) What is safemode?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Windows 98?


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Just set the time schedule--let you know the results.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you aren't in safe mode, you need to be sure nothing else is running in the background.....screen savers need to be turned off too


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Well-I ran the scandisk--it froze very near the end of scanning my C drive. C-A-D did not work. I had to shut down manually & restart. If I run it again, will it start at the very beginning or where it froze. It ran about 30 minutes before it froze but it did not finish.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It will always start over......are you in safemode?????? Don't scan A and D (if D is the cdrom).


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

I went to start--programs--accesserares--system tools--scandisk.
Is that the way to do it or should I use My Computer--schedul task & start there with a time setting? I'm sorry-I got to be driving you crazy & by now that is a short drive.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you'd tell me what operating system you are running, the drive wouldn't be as short


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Windows 98---6.0


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you are restarting the computer, tap the F8 key, until you get a menu....then choose safe mode.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

WAC please do as Candy suggest and tap the F8 key (quick taps) to get into safe mode. Please Note: When you are in this "mode" windows will not load up all of the things that are causing your machine to keeping starting over and over and over and over and... well you get the idea 

That is why Candy has told you to go into safe mode 4 TIMES! 

Once you are in safe mode scan disk will run properly, and then after it's done we can fix everything else that might be wrong with it.

*WAC's Custom Instructions:*

1.Reboot

2.Tap the F8 key quickly (over and over again)

3.When the screen changes - choose "*Safe-Mode*"

4.Run scan disk and or defrag

5.Have some chocolate (_OK maybe number 5 won't help your computer, but it will help *you*_  )

6.Enjoy


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Candy
I did exactly as you said--got the menu-sadly to say there was no safe mode to be found. I checkall over the menu. You are wasting too much time on me. I give up. I apologize to you but I never ever heard of the words safe mode & I couldn't find it in my Windows 98 375 page book. But thank you very much.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nope, you don't get away that fast.........machines NEVER win with me 

What were your choices?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by wac:_
> *You are wasting too much time on me*


 Please don't feel that way! Just be patient and Candy will be able to walk you through this, I promise! When you press the F8 key what does the screen say (_exactly_)?


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

This is going to be long
Four titles across the top but on one was accessable
They were: Main Advance Security Exit (only main was use)
under the four tiles were:
System Date
System Time
Floppy Options
Primary IDA Master
Primary Ida Slave-----not installed
Secondary IDA Master
Sec. IDA Slave----not installed
Language
Boot Options
Video Mode EGA/VGA
Mouse
Base Men. 640KB
Extended Men. 48,128 KB
Bios Vensu 1:00.03 DTOR

On the side of this list were the following choices:
F1--help ESC--back Enter--Select
4 direction arrows
F5--setup defaults
F6--Previous values
F10 --Save & Exit


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

WAC hold on a sec! I have the same exact windows OS that you have on my laptop and it *doesn't* say to press the F8 key to get to safe mode! Hold on and I'll print out the Windows directions for how it says to get into safe mode...

(_insert comfy background music here_)


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Ok try this:

*To start Windows in safe mode:*

1.	Restart your computer.

2.	Press and *hold the CTRL key* until the Microsoft Windows 98 Startup Menu appears.

(_For some machines, you can use F8 instead of CTRL to bring up the Microsoft Windows 98 Startup Menu._)

Enter the number for Safe mode, and then press ENTER.

Let us know what it does


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wet Chicken, I think wac is confusing the bios setup for the F 8 menu 

wac, did you press DEL or F 1 or F 2 to access that? Can you please double check for us


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

To WC Nothing happened. I tried it twice. The first time I held the control under the back screen started to appear. The second time I held the C under the desktop appeared.

To Candy--the bios you refer to is what came up w/ tapping F8


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try this ok.....once inside of Windows.....start button, run, then type msconfig and hit ok......go to the advanced tab and check 'enable startup menu.'


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

You might have hit the nail on the head. I went back & tried again. I did hit F! or F2 the first time(when I got that list I sent you)This time I didn't hit those keys & got to the safe mode. I didn't run anything yet--I wanted to get back to you. Now when I'm in the safe mode, are you saying I can still run the scan disk etc? If so, when done scanning, just go back to the original setup? Should I always run the schedule task in safe mode? What is the purpose of safe mode? After I get your response, I'm going to run the task.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, just do it, and really no need to schedule it, as you will have better success in safe mode....just put it on your calendar of events......thank you for confirming that I wasn't going crazy


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

I'' get back to you tomorrow w/ results. It's getting late here (near Pittsburgh, PA) . I'm going to run it now. Confirm tomorrow.
Good night!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

hey, I resemble that < is a joke by the way  PA......what part? I know McKeesport


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Error Code 101


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

*Whoo-Hoo!* (_does a little dance_)  :up: Why do I feel like we just gave birth? 

Hey PA's got the worlds largest outlet mall  What more could you ask for, besides winning the lottery


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> 
> Hey PA's got the worlds largest outlet mall  *


Where????


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Grove City 

They have a candy store there that has *6 feet solid chocolate* statues


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Lets go shopping ! 

Clickity-Click !


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now, remember, I just got back from Ft. Lauderdale, Sawgrass, I *think* is pretty big


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

This one is SOOO BIG that you could easily spend 2 or 3 days there shopping and _still_ not have gone to every store 

And the prices are up to 75% off. Gotta love it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

140 stores compared to????? Sawgrass? google it


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Candy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

yes wac? More problems?


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

Candy,
Not sure if you got my message. Ran Scandisk last night. It took about 4-5 hours to run. I kept checking it during the night. It worked. 
McKeesport--about 20 miles from me. How would a girl from Acapulco know about Mckeesport? That has to be an interesting story. I live in a small comm. about 12 miles north of Pgh. called Russellton.
The mall WC is talking about is located about 60 miles north of Pgh. IT is big. All the top label stores are there. A lot of good deals. I didn't see the 6 foot choco. statue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hehe, yes, long story, grade school their until 4th 

Ok, glad you got scandisk running, and no, I didn't see where you had posted that......unless you emailed or pm'd me and I deleted by accident


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by wac:_
> *I didn't see the 6 foot choco. statue. *


It was at their *BIG* candy store. There are around 7-8 of them (statues). The best time to see them is around Easter or Christmas time, because that's when someone is most likely to buy one 

Donations gladly accepted


----------



## wac (Sep 3, 2003)

WC
If I didn't know any better I'd think you like chocolate.....
And how did you know about Grove City if you're from Chicago?
I'm not nebbing--just curious the hows & why's. I'm curious about about Candy also. I'm not trying to hit on you guys-I'm old enough to be your father or worse, your grandfather. 
Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll bet you might know these names too, Sligo, Rimersburg, Clarion, East Brady, need more  You can pm or email me


----------

